
News Aggregator Website - danailh
Hi all,<p>In the last couple of weeks I&#x27;ve hacked together a small website that let&#x27;s you check the latest trending world news or all the news related to a topic you are interested in. There are additional filters that allows you to have even more specific searches like date range, languages, etc.<p>It critical that we stay informed in what’s going on in the world during these crazy times where information is of most importance.<p>Here is the link to the website: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.thenewsload.com&#x2F;<p>Any feedback is much appreciated (bugs, feature requests and anything you can think of).
======
helph67
Do you intend to include a statement regarding how you will handle users'
privacy? The date range shown defaults to mm-dd-ccyy not to our local format.

------
bryk
Please submit through Show HN for feedback
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)

------
artembugara
I work on a news API service:
[https://newscatcherapi.com/](https://newscatcherapi.com/)

We are at the beta stage.

